# Mid-Low Budget Gaming PC Help



## Flipppppyyy (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey, I've been planning to get a new computer for a while, and finally decided to get around to it.

So basically I'm trying to make a decent gaming computer with around a $400 budget, give or take like 50. Right now I only really play World of Warcraft, but that's mainly just because my current computer sucks. I'd like to get into some FPS's like maybe CoD:BO or BFBC2 if possible with this new computer. My friend told me the parts he was planning on buying a while ago for a new computer, but never got to it. So he was going to get this:

Processor: AMD Athlon II X2 255
Motherboard: ASRock 880GM-LE
Graphics Card: Galaxy GeForce GT 430
Power Supply: Diablotek 450W
Case

Now I know there's no RAM, Hard Drive or CD Driver in there. I already have two of these sticks of RAM, so no changing that. For the CD Driver, I just want really anything that will get the job done for a cheap price, and for a Hard Drive I only really need like 200GBs or so, so nothing too expensive there. So all the stuff I linked totals $262, leaving me with about $150 more to spend.

The Graphics card looks a little weak, so I would think I should probably get a better upgrade there. And the case seems a little expensive, so if there's any cheaper alternatives that would be great to hear about too. So if anyone could just check this over to make sure it's all compatible, adequate power and cooling, and all that stuff, as well as some suggestions for upgrades without going too far out of my budget, It'd be extremely appreciated, seeing as I have almost no idea what I'm doing here


----------



## Flipppppyyy (Jan 1, 2011)

Actually, now that I think about it I could probably push that budget up to about $500, so use that instead.


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

CPU: Athlon II X4 640 - $99.99

MB: Asus M4A87TD EVO - $99.99

HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F4 - $42.99

GPU: Gigabyte HD 5670 - $89.99

Disk Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST - $19.99

PSU: SeaSonic S12II 620 - $79.99


For motherboards, I'd stick with Asus and Gigabyte. For power supplies, Corsair and SeaSonic are top, along with some of the Thermaltake Toughpower models.

I picked that video card because it will play nicer with the AMD chipset.

I was going to suggest the Cooler Master Centurion 5 case, but your Antec Two Hundred is roughly the same thing, so I didn't bother.

How does all that look? I didn't check, but I _think_ it's below $500. You're also free to swap out things. I just have a text document with outlines that I modify depending on someone's request. If you want to change something, go right on ahead; I'm sure someone else will verify it.


----------



## Flipppppyyy (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks great! Thanks a ton, but just for a liiiitle extra tweaking, would I be able to replace the Graphics card with this, and the case with this?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3&cm_re=nvidia_gts_450-_-14-121-393-_-Product


----------



## Flipppppyyy (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm, or maybe this for the Graphics :I


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The parts that Random+ listed are much better than your original list.
I would suggest going with an ATI chipped GPU to avoid any issues with the AMD Mobo chips on the Asus Mobo. 
Sapphire-PowerColor-HIS are the better brands for ATI chipped GPU's.
You could do better for a case for the same price.
COOLER MASTER ELITE 335 $59
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119161


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

*This Sapphire HD 5770* looks good. I usually don't mind Asus and MSI video cards, usually. Both have nice clocks, nice coolers, and nice reviews. (The DirectCU and Twin Frozr versions, respectively.)


----------

